# Real page numbers at the bottom?



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

i'm sure its been discussed (couldn't find the thread) but of the handful of losses/flaws that people are complaining about in regard to the PW software, this one is the one that KILLS me. *Real page numbers* (ex: page 51 of 229) was pure gold giving me both the percentage and the page numbers was an incredible update for my previous kindle I've written a few letters to amazon begging for it back. Anyone got any magic tricks (via calibre or otherwise)? Of the camp that couldn't care less about how much time i have left in a book or random location number (which they oddly also took out the "of x" part) . *current page i'm reading says loc. 1452. laughably useless*


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Does the book you are reading have page numbers?  Not all books do.  I thought on the Keyboard Kindle, you had to hit menu to see the page numbers.  I don't know what the equivalent move is on the PW.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

On the PW, you go to "Menu" while you are at the location you wish to learn about and all of the various page information, i.e. location #, Page number, how much time left to read chapter/book, will display at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks. yeah, saw that but for some reason i loaded two books that show page numbers on my k4 but not on the pw. will check a few more though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vicki G. said:


> On the PW, you go to "Menu" while you are at the location you wish to learn about and all of the various page information, i.e. location #, Page number, how much time left to read chapter/book, will display at the bottom of the screen.


To clarify, you tap in the top region that goes across the upper 3/4" of the screen to access the top menu bar; the information, including page numbers if activated for the book, will show at the bottom. You don't need to actually tap "Menu."

I do think Amazon should allow people to set the information they want to show, and I encourage people to provide Amazon feedback on this. I don't much care, myself, I hardly ever look down there when I'm reading, but it should be customizable.

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

whatd'ya know. problem solved. thanks everyone. something interesting for those of you who use a lot of converted mobi files. i sent a few using @free.kindle.com and those were the ones that didn't show the page numbers. when i drag and drop them into the documents folder, the page numbers show now. interesting. suppose i need to become a little more savvy using metadata on calibre and some of their plugins. still can't get the page numbers to show instead of the time left but at least pages show up when i press the top. thanks again for the help. 

**UPDATE: I figured it out using calibre and an APNX file. i was dragging and dropping and the page number wouldn't show up. then used "send to device" via calibre and now the page numbers are back up. Whew.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> still can't get the page numbers to show instead of the time left but at least pages show up when i press the top. thanks again for the help.


And you won't. 

BUT, if it's showing 'time left' at the lower left, tap that and you'll goggle between time left in chapter, time left in book and the location number. The percentage always shows on the lower right. It would be nice if you could just tap there the same way and have it toggle between that and pages. Or if pages was one of the things in the toggle on the left side indicator.

I admit I miss the progress bar a bit, but it's a minor thing really. The percentage is good enough for me to have a clue how far into the book I am, and I really like the 'time left to chapter' clock. It does seem to adjust as I read and is reasonably accurate, best as I can tell.


----------

